# Full thyroid panel cost UK??



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi guys!

I need to get my sisters dog in for a full thyroid panel at the vets but i am curious as to how much it could cost?

Have any of you had it done and roughly how much did it cost? i know it varies place to place but i was thinking about £90 how far off am i?


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

I have just been quoted roughly 90 for TSH, T3 and T4

My vets are adamant that a full panel doesn't exist, so will interested to know your findings


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

A lot of vets just do the inhouse T4.

A full panel does exist I have it done.

There are two labs that I know of in the UK Idexx and Dechra, mine go to dechra in Cambridge.

Their Platingum Thyroid panel is a Total T4, Free T4, TSH (Thyroid secreting hormone) and TGAA (thyroglobulin auto antibodies) The TGAA tells you if they have the Auto Immune version. There is two types Auto immune which means the body makes antibodies against its own thyroid and Idiopathic which means unknown cause. The auto immune version is often seen in dogs less then 3 years. One of mine has idiopathic that came on in older age, the other has Auto immune and see was diagnosed at 2 years. The TGAA is useful
as even if the thyroid hormones levels are still OK and compensating at the moment, if the TGAA antibodies are high and present you then know its only a matter of time and eventually they will become hypothyroid later once the antibodies have attacked more of the thyroid gland so it doesnt function.

In addition to the Plantingum profile above they also will do a separate T3 hormone as well so all together you can get the whole profile done.

I usually pay about £130 but ont forget some vets are more expensive then others and vet bills in different areas can differ considerably.

Ask what the results are too when you get them back, there is a reference range low to high, and often you get told its low normal and OK and low normal isnt OK especially for young and younger dogs.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

The 130 you mention, is that the actual test....then you have the blood draw etc on top?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

pearltheplank said:


> The 130 you mention, is that the actual test....then you have the blood draw etc on top?


Yes its about 130 all in.
The actual lab costs are cheaper obviously but then there is a margin put on top by the vets for actually carrying it out etc.


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

My boy had his thyroid tested the other week and it all came to around £130.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks guys this really helps! I'm hoping to book him in for Thursday to get tested.

His behaviour has become to much to handle and he is displaying a lot of behaviours associated with hypothyroidism so I want to rule this out or seek advice and medication before I start working with him to change his behaviour.

I will keep you up to date!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just in case you havent seen the other clinical sign list and want to check

Clinical Signs of Canine Hypothyroidism

There is more to here on behaviour and thyroid
Are your dogs seizures caused by Canine Epilepsy or Autoimmune Thyroiditis?

ETA Ignore the heading that comes up about seizures its actually about general behaviour and agression too


----------

